# gone girl



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

1. GONE GIRL UN FILM MISOGINO CHE NUOCE ALLE DONNE 

Dacia Maraini per il “Corriere della Sera”




 Andando al cinema in auto, per vedere ‘’Gone Girl’’ , ascolto alla radio le notizie del giorno: un’italiana, Gaia Molinari, massacrata su una spiaggia brasiliana; Chiara Insidioso, una giovane di Ostia, si risveglia dal coma dopo 11 mesi: il fidanzato l’aveva quasi uccisa a botte; Maria D’Antonio, ammazzata a coltellate dall’ex marito, sotto gli occhi della figlia di 8 anni.



   Il cinema è affollatissimo. Sullo schermo, una bravissima Rosamund Pike rivela al pubblico di cosa siano capaci le donne nei rapporti di coppia. Amy scopre che il marito la tradisce, decide di vendicarsi e sparisce lasciando tracce sospette che risalgono al marito. Ma una giovane bella donna che scompare fa notizia, e la tv comincia a occuparsene. Tutti, compresa la polizia, credono che sia stato il marito a farla fuori ed è quello che vuole Amy: un processo per l’uomo e una condanna a morte. Intanto se la spassa in un motel, dove però la derubano di tutti i soldi.





A questo punto decide di rivolgersi al suo ex innamorato, che viene a prenderla, felice di poterla finalmente amare in pace. Amy si fa ospitare, lo seduce e poi, nel pieno di un orgasmo, lo sgozza con un taglierino. E quindi, zuppa di sangue, ferita e dolente, si presenta al marito, ripresa da cento tv. Racconta alla polizia di avere ucciso l’uomo che la teneva prigioniera e la violentava quotidianamente, e ripete che vuole tornare a vivere felicemente col suo amato Nick.





   Il film di David Fincher fa acqua da tutte le parti dal punto di vista psicologico. Non si capisce cosa voglia questa donna psicotica, criminale, pronta ad uccidere chi non sta al suo volere, e perché prima sia così decisa a vendicarsi e poi invece si mostri innamorata del marito. Si capisce comunque che è un film a tesi, come il famoso ‘’Basic Instinct’’ che ha lanciato Sharon Stone, dimostrando che la violenza sta tutta dalla parte della donna. Perché Lui magari è debole e ama il sesso extraconiugale, ma la vera crudeltà sta nella mente e nel cuore di Lei.



La quale, appunto, come in Basic Instinct , non è solo Amy, ma tutte le donne che pretendono di essere libere e vogliono comandare. Morale: il sesso femminile è pericoloso e incontrollabile. L’istinto base della donna che ama avidamente è il delitto: La mantide religiosa che divora il maschio dopo la copula. E poi si strofina le mani, soddisfatta.



   In un momento così difficile per le donne, non era proprio il caso di lanciare un film elegante e benissimo recitato, ma profondamente arcaico e misogino.





2. DAVID FINCHER, UN FILM CONTRO LA TV VAMPIRO - IL REGISTA SPIEGA PERCHÉ È ANCHE UNA SATIRA DI UN CERTO MODO DI FARE INFORMAZIONE

Lirio Abbate per “l’Espresso” 






È il punto più basso dell’informazione. Quel circo mediatico creato dalle televisioni attorno ad alcune tragedie umane, dove una realtà drammatica fatta di omicidi e disastri viene spettacolarizzata a ogni costo. Un processo sommario, secondo le tv il massimo dell’intrattenimento.



La critica la muove il regista americano David Fincher, che nel 2011 è stato premiato con il Golden Globe per la direzione del film “The Social Network” ed è stato candidato due volte all’Oscar per “Il curioso caso di Benjamin Button” e “The Social Network”. In Italia David Fincher arriva proponendo sul grande schermo dal 18 dicembre “L’amore bugiardo - Gone girl”, adattamento cinematografico del romanzo omonimo scritto dalla giornalista quarantatreenne Gillian Flynn, in cui racconta la storia di una coppia infelice (quando la moglie scompare, il marito viene sospettato) che nel 2012 è diventato il fenomeno letterario con più di sei milioni di copie vendute: è rimasto nella lista dei bestseller del “New York Times” per 80 settimane consecutive.        





In questo dialogo con “l’Espresso” David Fincher racconta il mondo di certa informazione americana e punta i riflettori sul modo di rappresentare in televisione i drammi. Lo fa con una satira tagliente, che mette in ridicolo questi operatori dell’informazione.«Ritengo che non si possa avere satira se non c’è anche l’assurdo», dice Fincher. «L’aspetto satirico è quello che mi interessa di più, non il lato oscuro di questa storia».



In un’atmosfera carica di intrigo e suspense Fincher lima con grande abilità una trama sospesa tra i canoni del romanzo criminale e del thriller psicologico. Protagonista una coppia di giovani professionisti in carriera che in piena crisi economica sono costretti a un brusco cambiamento: perdono il lavoro e tentano di reinventarsi.





Lui (Ben Affleck), diventa proprietario del bar di quartiere, lei (Rosamund Pike) casalinga in una città di provincia anonima e sperduta. Fino a che, la mattina del loro quinto anniversario, Amy scompare. È in quel momento, con le tracce di sangue e i segni di colluttazione disseminati per il salotto che la vera storia del matrimonio dei due giovani ha inizio. Che fine ha fatto Amy?



Quale segreto nasconde il diario che teneva con tanta cura? Chi è davvero Nick Dunne? Un marito devoto schiacciato dall’angoscia, o un cinico mentitore e violento, forse addirittura un assassino? Raccontato dalle voci alternate di Nick e Amy, “L’amore bugiardo” è una vertiginosa incursione nel lato oscuro del matrimonio. Un thriller costruito su una serie di rovesciamenti e colpi di scena che costringerà lo spettatore a chiedersi se davvero sia possibile conoscere la persona che gli dorme accanto.





Questo film ci porta a considerare la velocità con cui il mondo dell’informazione tritura certe notizie, il modo come viene sviluppata e trasformata in televisione una tragedia familiare, una storia di coppia. Tutto ciò per il regista statunitense è solo «vampirismo della tragedia, anzi, vampirismo del dolore». Fincher precisa che gli operatori dell’informazione a cui fa riferimento «non sono certo quelli del “New York Times” e non sono nemmeno quelli della Cnn.



Questo modo di fare informazione occupa i principali notiziari caratteristici di due o tre canali americani, non parlo quindi dei mass media in generale». Fincher fa le opportune differenze per descrivere la situazione. Ma bastano anche questi canali per creare un circo televisivo che si accampa con furgoni, attrezzature, parabole e telecamere piazzate davanti alle abitazioni dei familiari delle vittime o del presunto colpevole di turno, per trasformare tutto nella tv del dolore.


DACIA MARAINI 



Scene che sono il cuore del film “L’amore bugiardo. «Mentre si cerca una nuova versione, di dare una nuova idea di quella che è la realtà, queste tv invece trasformano tutto in mainstream», dice David Fincher.



È considerato, Fincher, il regista del “nichilismo” metropolitano per la sua capacità di prediligere la parte “oscura” del genere umano, e spiega come «il potere dell’immagine supera quello della letteratura. Un potere che ha ripercussioni forti sulla società». «Non sono io che do enfasi a una determinata cosa, o metto le luci su queste storie, ma è la forza del mostrare in video una cosa rispetto a quella di esprimerla a parole.


ben affleck gone girl



Quando su un prato davanti ad una casa si posizionano 65 persone con telecamere e microfoni, l’effetto, anzi l’impatto che ne deriva è molto diverso da quello che si può avere leggendo una pagina di giornale o di libro. Il protagonista del film, sospettato di aver ucciso la moglie, quando arriva a casa non riesce a raggiungere la porta, deve fendere una folla di uomini e donne, operatori e reporter posizionati sul suo prato, solo per mostrare il suo volto, le sue smorfie e registrare qualche frase». Tutto ciò per Fincher «non si può definire giornalismo».



Causa di questo «è il modo in cui oggi siamo abituati a pensare e lavorare. È come se avessimo tutti una connessione velocissima, da cento mega bit al secondo e quindi possiamo e vogliamo vedere tutto su tutti. Questa ansia, questa spinta di vedere e sapere subito, ripaga la nostra soddisfazione, perché abbiamo immediatamente le risposte alle nostre domande, le nostre curiosità vengono soddisfatte nella frazione di un secondo. Questa è la mentalità della massa, persone che in modo presuntuoso e supponente si precipitano ad emettere un giudizio. Sono spinte a chiedere giustizia e quindi vogliono subito saltare alle conclusioni».





Tutto il film ruota proprio attorno a questa immagine di una giustizia popolare approssimata.






«Il modo con cui le storie di cronaca sono trattate in tv non lascia il tempo per svolgere indagini, approfondire le ricerche. Si colpevolizza mediaticamente qualcuno ancor prima di sapere se risulta colpevole. E gli autori di questo tipo di informazione vengono protetti dal primo emendamento della Costituzione americana, che garantisce la libertà di parola e di stampa», spiega Fincher, il quale aggiunge: «Dietro la maschera del primo emendamento in realtà viene data protezione a persone che emettono subito un facile giudizio».





L’autrice del romanzo, Gillian Flynn, secondo Fincher «mette in risalto il fatto che la gente è curiosa di sapere cosa succede in una coppia, nella loro vita privata, nella loro camera da letto. Da tutto ciò parte la spinta e la pressione, le luci e le telecamere puntate da parte del mondo televisivo contro queste persone, la voglia di gridare, sbrigativamente, che è stato il marito ad uccidere la moglie. E di dire agli investigatori, come pure ai giudici, “cosa aspettate a giudicarlo? È palese, lampante che è stato lui”. Invece è fondamentale che ci sia qualcuno che voglia indagare, andare a investigare e cercare di capire chi sono veramente i protagonisti della storia senza precipitarsi a emettere un giudizio affrettato».



Il libro da cui nasce tutto è ispirato a una vicenda di cronaca nera: il caso Peterson. La storia di Laci, una donna californiana scomparsa la notte di Natale del 2002 e ritrovata morta tre mesi dopo a più di cento chilometri da dove abitava, e del marito, Scott, che durante le ricerche della moglie è diventato protagonista di una tempesta mediatica che l’ha prima inquadrato come innocente e poi come colpevole d’averla uccisa.





Nel 2004, Scott Peterson è stato condannato a morte per l’omicidio di Laci, nonostante l’assenza di prove definitive, come sostengono i suoi difensori. Al momento è detenuto nel braccio della morte della prigione di San Quentin, in attesa di una risposta alla richiesta di appello rivolta alla Corte suprema della California.



«Non sono i fatti che mi interessano», dice Fincher, «ma il dramma che li circonda, quello che puoi dedurre, quello che ne consegue. Dalla vicenda di Scott Peterson noi abbiamo attinto in termini di immagini, ricostruzioni degli avvenimenti, di come si è mossa l’informazione, di come si sono svolte le conferenze stampa. Su questi elementi abbiamo puntato per realizzare il film facendolo aderire a una storia vera».



Le linee guida che conducono Fincher nella sua rappresentazione sono chiare: «Quello che mi coinvolge non sono gli eventi, ma il resto, le persone, rappresentare il conflitto in cui entrambe le parti hanno ragione. Rappresentare il puro di cuore, il puro d’anima, il giusto, il piccolo Davide che sconfigge il cattivo Golia non mi interessa. Quello che voglio capire è cercare di vedere chi siamo, da dove ci muoviamo, da dove partiamo e cos’è che ci ferisce quando il nostro io viene scoperto da un altro io finto, costruito. E tutto ci porta a questa ridicola e assurda voglia di vendetta».





Occorre guardare bene dentro la coppia di sposi e non andare subito a facili conclusioni. «Un giornalista mi ha detto che questa storia del film è irrealistica, assurda, e non ci crede. Gli ho risposto: “cosa trovi irrealistico, un matrimonio senza amore? Allora chiedi ai tuoi genitori”».



Il criminale al cinema attrae sempre il pubblico, «i cattivi sono i personaggi più interessanti. Anche se noi impariamo la lezione e non vogliamo essere come loro, non c’è dubbio che tra tutti i caratteri disponibili da rappresentare al cinema sono loro i più intriganti», spiega il regista.






«Quando un cattivo è ben raccontato nella sceneggiatura il pubblico lo ricorda, mentre l’eroe tende a dimenticarlo».



 Sul suo certificato di nascita c’è scritto che è nato a Denver, «ma di questa città non ho il minimo ricordo. Le immagini nella mia memoria andando indietro nel tempo partono da quando ero piccolissimo e vivevo nella baia di San Francisco. Però resto scioccato dalle storie violente che sento arrivare da Denver, storie criminali, come la sparatoria nel cinema della città, nate sempre attorno al traffico di marijuana. Mi auguro che possa presto essere legalizzata così finiranno le sparatorie. Dove purtroppo sempre più spesso sono coinvolti anche i minorenni».
http://www.google.it/url?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DYm3LB0lOJ0o&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&sa=U&ei=_tGiVKroM9fkatD5grAH&ved=0CEMQtwIwBg&usg=AFQjCNHcyNsEfWxIjtx1dtPAX23IKUaJdw


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Dicembre 2014)

Non ho letto nulla ma la Maraini può morire affogata. Bel blog, ciao.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2014)

sempre gradita la visita, la prossima volta porta dei fiori : calle.
aurevoir


----------



## drusilla (1 Gennaio 2015)

per articoli così è morto il femminismo dopo decenni di onorata carriera


----------



## Nocciola (5 Gennaio 2015)

Visto ieri sera
Angosciante. Ma mi è piaciuto. 
Lei bravissima. Lui un po' meno.
Veramente da domandarsi chi è davvero la persona che ci dorme accanto


----------

